
‘Decade of Darkness’ for California Spurring Generator Windfall - spking
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/decade-darkness-california-spurring-generator-222156000.html
======
blendo
Even though this is the view of the CEO of Generac (an AC generator
manufacturer), there's some truth here. The operation of electrical
distribution in California has changed radically in the last few years, as the
risks at the wildland-urban interface have grown, and climate warming starts
to drive more heat events. (And Paradise, CA, RIP).

Fire season, and it's annual 1-2 month California reign, has again come home
to roost.

